# Black coyotes



## javery (Dec 20, 2011)

Went out to check the traps this morning,rode down to one corner of the pasture and had one black yote bouncing around,looked up the hill about 100yards and seen a second one in the trap.Does this qualify as a double?Either way I'm tickled to death,my daughter said it was awesome!Caught one more in the pasture and then another on a different farm.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 20, 2011)

you caught 2 black ones?


----------



## bullfrog (Dec 20, 2011)

they are starting to get to were they are not that rare any more. we have called in and takin 3 so far this year. and also taken a few riding around our cow pastures when our cows are calving.


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 20, 2011)

Now that was a good day!  Congrats!


----------



## Marietta Mike (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow! Four in one day.

That black one in that first pic looks like the Alpha male.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 20, 2011)

so how do you like them mb550's?

T


----------



## buttplate (Dec 20, 2011)

*MB550's*

I'm with Throwback. Are these the 550's you bought at the convention? They seem to be working real well for you!! VERY NICE job! Congratulations

Thank you for sharing the pictures.

I have a bunch of meat to start some bait.


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 20, 2011)

I would love to get a kill a black one to mount seen one earlier in the year but he didn't offer a shot. Congrats on the yotes .


----------



## javery (Dec 21, 2011)

Throwback said:


> so how do you like them mb550's?
> 
> T



I'm real happy with the 550's!When I was getting started trapping a couple years ago that's what the pro's on here were recommending,glad I listened to them.I bought a dozen last year,and another dozen at the convention back in the fall.
 I've caught two this year in 450's that I had set for foxes,they held fine but both were toe catches.
 Buttplate,I've been having good luck with deer meat and bobcat meat.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 21, 2011)

Fantastic,  that is awesome,  congrats!   Did they come from dirt hole sets?


----------



## Derek Edge (Dec 21, 2011)

That is a beautiful 'yote, congrats.


----------



## ITRAPGAK9 (Dec 21, 2011)

very nice i say if you can see them both from one spot its a double!


----------



## buckdog1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Very nice John.


----------



## buttplate (Dec 21, 2011)

Buttplate,I've been having good luck with deer meat and bobcat meat.[/QUOTE]

I don't have any bobcat meat to use but I have a good batch of deer meat scraps and thought I would add one yard bird to the mix just to stink things up a bit. I need to place an order for some supplies but I don't think the meat will taint enough before my order gets here. It may seem like a silly question but how do you know when your meat has just the right amount of taint?


----------



## buckdog1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thats a hard one but my rule of thumb is, when the outside of the meat is grey all the way around, the center is still pink. Thats when i grind mine and add the other ingredients.


----------



## RNC (Dec 21, 2011)

Sounds to me like you had a great day as well as one heck of a goodtime  ... Congrats !


----------



## javery (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks fellas.Gage,they were all caught at dirt hole sets.


----------



## famlytraprz (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice work buddy.


----------



## chad85 (Dec 21, 2011)

the odd colored coyotes get that way how?  r they mixed with dog or embread?>


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2011)

chad85 said:


> the odd colored coyotes get that way how?  r they mixed with dog or embread?>





Read William Bartram`s Travels in the Southeast, and you`ll find your answer. You can read it online.

At least, that`s what I believe anyway.


----------



## SneekEE (Dec 21, 2011)

Saw 2 black ones and a grey right on the end of a german shepherd the other day. Heared um yippin comin my way, figgured they were on a deer. When the shepherd topped the hill i saw the collor and dropped my gun thinkin it was pets. When they busted over the ridge i picked up my gun and was amazed at how fast them yotes cut and run when they saw my movement. It was like they never stopped running, they just turned inside out and reversed direction in a blink of an eye they were gone. The shephered never slowed till he got to the creek. It was a good 18 foot drop to the water and he just jumped dooin about mock 5. He hit the water, spun around and waited on his attackers to do the same. After about 5 minutes of watching the creek bank he decided they gave up. He fell down in the water and began lapping it up. Once he got his wind back he got up and made a fast get away his own self. He never knew i was there. Had i not been sombody was going to be putting lost dog posters b4 long, they were only 30 feet or so behind him and gaining when they saw me and ran the other way. 

Then last year I was on currahee mountain and had 3 black yotes come in on me. The wind changed direction and instantly they were gone. They are crafty beasts, good job on catching them.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 22, 2011)

javery said:


> Thanks fellas.Gage,they were all caught at dirt hole sets.



Thanks,  I am off to a slow start with only a coon and possum to show,  but waiting for some dry dirt to really get it together.
Congrats again!


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Dec 22, 2011)

Great job man! You saved about 1/2 dozen more fawns this Spring.


----------



## BCAPES (Dec 22, 2011)

SneekEE said:


> Saw 2 black ones and a grey right on the end of a german shepherd the other day. Heared um yippin comin my way, figgured they were on a deer. When the shepherd topped the hill i saw the collor and dropped my gun thinkin it was pets. When they busted over the ridge i picked up my gun and was amazed at how fast them yotes cut and run when they saw my movement. It was like they never stopped running, they just turned inside out and reversed direction in a blink of an eye they were gone. The shephered never slowed till he got to the creek. It was a good 18 foot drop to the water and he just jumped dooin about mock 5. He hit the water, spun around and waited on his attackers to do the same. After about 5 minutes of watching the creek bank he decided they gave up. He fell down in the water and began lapping it up. Once he got his wind back he got up and made a fast get away his own self. He never knew i was there. Had i not been sombody was going to be putting lost dog posters b4 long, they were only 30 feet or so behind him and gaining when they saw me and ran the other way.
> 
> Then last year I was on currahee mountain and had 3 black yotes come in on me. The wind changed direction and instantly they were gone. They are crafty beasts, good job on catching them.



Great story!  That is one that I bet you will always remember.

I watched 2 housedogs chase a coyote down a hill while I was fishing at Lanier a couple of winters ago.  The yote turned on the dogs and they turned and bolted.  The yote went on his own way after that.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 22, 2011)

Trent Gunnell said:


> Great job man! You saved about 1/2 dozen more fawns this Spring.



Being a bit consrveitive?


----------



## charles romine (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Dec 22, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Being a bit consrveitive?



Yeah I was. With those 2 black ones, it might have saved 2 dozen! Those things look mean!


----------



## 93camota (Dec 23, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 23, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Read William Bartram`s Travels in the Southeast, and you`ll find your answer. You can read it online.
> 
> At least, that`s what I believe anyway.



Would you provide the link?


----------



## buttplate (Dec 23, 2011)

*Link*



Barehunter said:


> Would you provide the link?



Just what I was thinking, Barehunter.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2011)

Barehunter said:


> Would you provide the link?





http://docsouth.unc.edu/nc/bartram/bartram.html


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 23, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> http://docsouth.unc.edu/nc/bartram/bartram.html



Thanks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2011)

I took the liberty to find the part of interest. If any of you are interested in what this part of the country was like in the late 1700s, this will be of interest.

Here is the excerpt. I think you can draw you conclusions.

-----------------------------------------------------------

     WE continued some miles crossing over, from promontory to promontory, the most enchanting green coves and vistas, scolloping and indenting the high coasts of the vast plain. Observing a company of wolves (lupus niger) under a few trees, about a quarter of a mile from shore, we rode up towards them, they observing our approach, sitting on their hinder parts until we came nearly within shot of them, when they trotted off towards the forests, but stopped again and looked at us, at about two hundred yards distance; we then whooped, and made a feint to pursue them, when they seperated from each other, some stretching off into the plains and others seeking covert in the groves on shore; when we got to the trees we observed they had been feeding on the carcase of a horse. The wolves of Florida are larger than a dog, and are perfectly black, except the females, which have a white spot on the breast, but they are not so large as the wolves of Canada and Pennsylvania, which are of a yellowish brown colour. There were a number of vultures on the trees over the carcase, who, as soon as the wolves ran off, immediately settled down upon it; they were however held in restraint and subordination by the bald eagle (falco leucocephalus.)


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2011)

Barehunter said:


> Thanks!






When you read that, and take a liitle time to think about it, let`s you and me discuss it, and see if we come to the same conclusion. It`s really interestin` to me.


----------



## Lanier (Dec 23, 2011)

The 3 black females I've caught have the white spot on their chests


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 23, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> When you read that, and take a liitle time to think about it, let`s you and me discuss it, and see if we come to the same conclusion. It`s really interestin` to me.



Thanks for rooting out the quote.  You have inspired me to read it all and I plan to do so.  Will meditate on this for a bit when I get some quietness, but I expect we have the same idea.  Same idea I've had all along!


----------



## javery (Dec 23, 2011)

I caught two black ones off the same farm last year that were females.The two I caught this week were both males.


----------



## Southern Cyote (Dec 23, 2011)

Anybody ever seen a choclate coled yote. its the one in my avatar . it had a choclate nose and lips ,also had a white spot on his chest.


----------



## 08f250sd (Dec 25, 2011)

good going


----------



## quackhead87 (Dec 27, 2011)

That is awesome! Congrats. I saw a black yote in ellijay the other day, he crossed the rd in front of me   ran 25yds and looked back at me as if he didnt care I was there. Then just eased off slowly.


----------



## lowlight223 (Dec 28, 2011)

Southern Cyote said:


> Anybody ever seen a choclate coled yote. its the one in my avatar . it had a choclate nose and lips ,also had a white spot on his chest.



Color phase Coyotes can be Black, White, Blonde(yellow), Grey(standard) Cinnimon(brown) which looks like what you have there!! Congrats!!!! dont see alotta brown phase yotes!!!!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 7, 2012)

Nic, I have found some genetic studies on southern yotes and red wolves, I posted one over on the red wolf thread in the history/facts forum.  I have not found any dna studies on the black ones down here though, maybe one day someone will do one.  Course you already know my thoughts on the issue, I am gonna be at Chehaw at some point today, if you are there, we will talk, course if you are there you wont be seeing this before I see you.....I reckon I will drop in on the red wolf pair there and watch them for a lil bit like I always do when I am there. 

Interesting enough, the red wolf has no specific genotype and even the 6 "varified" red wolves collected over 100 years ago for the Smithsonian are made up of around 75% coyote genetic material.  They apparently could not find a coyote in the east (both north and south) that did not have some wolf genetic material whereas the coyotes from out west had no wolf genetic material.  Same with the wolves around the great lakes, they apparently all have some coyote genetic material.  In one study the research went so far to say that the proper term for coyotes found in the eastern US would be coy-wolf. For anyone interested, like I said there is a link to one of the older studies over on the facts/history forum.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 9, 2012)

quackhead87 said:


> That is awesome! Congrats. I saw a black yote in ellijay the other day, he crossed the rd in front of me   ran 25yds and looked back at me as if he didnt care I was there. Then just eased off slowly.



Sure it wasn't a black panther??? Just kidding' they are showing up a good bit more than they used to, black wolf like canines that is.  I think I am gonna start calling the black ones "Florida wolves" in memory of William Bartram.


----------



## huntchesies (Feb 9, 2012)

I would like for anybody that would like to to pm me about how to trap some of these jokers.  I'm tired of not having a gun for when I see them.  I live in Rockdale County and I'm really having a problem with them on the property.  Maybe like what kind of trap or if I should just try to hunt them.  Also I would like to know what caliber is the best to shoot them with.  Thanks for any help.  I'm not on this thread much at all so any pms would be great.  Thanks


----------



## K9SNAPER (Feb 9, 2012)

Good job! That Sure is some good looking black yotes!!


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Feb 12, 2012)

That's a nice looking black yote.. Congrats, now put it down and move on to the next one!!! The less the better out there


----------



## BPowell92 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## sae31523 (Feb 13, 2012)

When does trapping season end in the northern zone?


----------



## Throwback (Feb 13, 2012)

sae31523 said:


> When does trapping season end in the northern zone?



it ends for furbearers statewide on the last day of february. it is open all year for beaver and coyotes



T


----------

